# 2009 Versa Headlight Problems



## alicuppy (Apr 19, 2015)

Last year I noticed one of my headlights went out so I changed it, problem solved. Then a few months ago the same headlight went out again so once more I changed the bulb and the problem seemed remedied. But once again the right headlight has gone out, the 3rd time this past year, and I know there must be a problem. Does anyone know what the issue could be?


----------



## reach4him (May 6, 2015)

I have had the same problem for some time. What I have learned, Advanced Auto has headlight bulbs for like $10. I bought Sylvania bulbs from WM for more money, got the Premium Sylvania... no difference. It turns out that you are supposed to use gloves when changing the bulbs so no oil from you skin gets on the new bulb. If oil gets on them, it will cause the bulb to burn out quicker. The tight space you have to fit the bulb in is an issue. I know I bump the bulb a few times by the time I get it in the right spot and locked in to place, so it may just be the way it is. I have had a lot of frustration due to this. Save yourself some money though, $10 every 5-6 months isn't terrible but I was going through them at $45 a pair.


----------

